# Central Vermont Cycling Tour 6/26/2011



## scharny (Jun 15, 2011)

FYI - It's time again for the Central VT Cycling Tour.  I hope some of the Northeast contingent will be interested in this ride. It's considered by many to be a "dirt road classic", and this year's food offerings are going to make sure no one leaves hungry.  Last year's Tour had 85 riders, all of them had a great time and said they'd do it again. Plus, this year we have a great raffle - season passes from Kingdom Trails & Millstone Trails, and a mountain bike.  Another thing to take into consideration is that this is a *fully supported* ride, with 3 lavishly stocked food stops, signed road junctions and course-wide mechanical and medical support.  For mt bike racers it's a great way to tune up for the 12 hours of Millstone, Hampshire 100 or the VT 50 Miler.


> On June 26, 2011, the Cross Vermont Trail Association invites you to participate in the Central Vermont Cycling Tour to raise funds and support for the Cross Vermont Trail. Formerly known as the "VT Eco Tour", riders have a choice of 15, 33 and 60 mile rides on scenic gravel roads and trail walks at Morse Farm Maple Sugar Works.
> 
> This event is also a way to sample some great Vermont food. Our feed stations and end of ride buffet will be packed with food from local farms, businesses and restaurants.
> 
> ...


----------



## scharny (Jun 15, 2011)

check out what the June 2011 edition of Vermont Sports Magazine has to say about this event!

http://vtsports.com/so-inclined


----------



## abc (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like tons of fun! A mini-D2R2, minus the crowd?

I wish I known about it earlier. Already commited to something for that date. But it looks like it'll happen next year? I'll watch out for it and make that date available.


----------

